# Reliable .22 pistol



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

Does anyone know of any other .22 auto pistols that are reliable? I know of the Ruger 22/45 and the Browning Buckmark from personal experience. Any others?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

S&W 41


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the Browning Buckmark and have zero complaints.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The Wife loves what were mine Buckmarks.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The Ruger MK II was a tack driver, had a couple and loved them. I bought a Glock 44, their .22 model, to teach my kids and grandkids how to get comfortable with and shoot a full frame handgun, recoil free, and have had zero issues with it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

A buddy has the S&W victory. Haven’t heard any complaints from him and he uses it for squirrel hunting so plenty accurate. I haven’t personally shot it.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

love my old school stuff, High Standard.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Ruger Mark series of pistols (same action as the 22/45 w/ a different grip angle). I personally like the Ruger & also the Browning Buckmark. We have a Colt Gold Cup (1911) made by Umarex that has been a good piece. I'm going to be adding another S & W model 41 to my safe this year. Hope nobody makes fun of me for saying this but.....the plastic Glocks are darn reliable as well. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> The Ruger Mark series of pistols (same action as the 22/45 w/ a different grip angle). I personally like the Ruger & also the Browning Buckmark. We have a Colt Gold Cup (1911) made by Umarex that has been a good piece. I'm going to be adding another S & W model 41 to my safe this year. Hope nobody makes fun of me for saying this but.....the plastic Glocks are darn reliable as well. Mike


You had me clear up to that very last sentence.
Nah...have never had a Glock 22 so ima gonna take your word for it. Just don't tell EZ I said that.

Anyways...like others have said...the SW 41 is a real gem. 
Have owned a few Buckmarks years ago and liked them. Currently own several Ruger Mark series. The Mark series are hard to beat.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've had the opportunity to shoot a S&W Victory which I liked, but don't own one. The 2 guys I know that do have them were pleased with overall performance & reliability. I forgot to mention the Beretta Neos I inherited. No iron sights on this model so optics are required, but a good shooter (just kinda odd looking). Mike


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My house was robbed(while my “loves everyone”, 100# Lab slept!) about 30 years ago. They took a console tv, all six long guns(Incl. a Belgium Browning “Sweet 16”) in the “glass doored” gun case, and a SWEET(Very Reliable!) “Colt Woodsman” .22 semi-auto in a dresser drawer(sans the clip which was filled and in another drawer)! Guess they ended up with a “single shot” “Classic”! If you can find one of those, and have the “budget”, buy it!
Short Story-[My insurance company paid me their “maximum” of $700(for everything! since I had a basic homeowners, which barely covered the Colt‘s value(my estimate!) As a member of NRA, I knew they had a supplemental firearms insurance “policy” of $1500 included w/each membership(farce!) so I applied for that. They reviewed(and refused!) my original claim to State Farm and said I “had already been Aptly compensated”! I cancelled my Life Membership the next day! So did a couple good friends later after I told them abt my “snub”!]


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

fastwater said:


> You had me clear up to that very last sentence.
> Nah...have never had a Glock 22 so ima gonna take your word for it. Just don't tell EZ I said that.
> 
> Anyways...like others have said...the SW 41 is a real gem.
> Have owned a few Buckmarks years ago and liked them. Currently own several Ruger Mark series. The Mark series are hard to beat.


amen on the Mark series Tack drivers


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks to all. I totally forgot about the S&W's, I guess I only think of revolvers with those.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

I love my victory it's a real tack driver and its so simple to break down to clean one allen screw and it breaks down.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

By reliable I’m supposing you mean functional with practical accuracy? That will put most of the plastic guns out of the running. I’ve not owned the Glock but have had most of the others. I’m not crazy about newer generation either. I’ve had all the S&Ws, Buckmark and newer Rugers. These will qualify as functional and have practical accuracy. What all these guns lack is durability. But by todays standards they are about good as it gets. There is only one high quality 22 pistol left in US market and most don’t want to spend $1500 on a S&W 41. They aren’t a good pistol for most anyway. They aren’t made to beat around. 
Accuracy is most important, what do you want to do with it? The target models from S&W, Ruger and Browning are capable of decent accuracy. I have found the plastic “combat looking” models don’t have sufficient accuracy for anything but range toys. I just gave my boy a Walther P22, this is second one I have given away. They function fine but not accurate enough to hunt with. Fine for plinking bottles and cans.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Saw Cabelas / Bass Pro will be selling Buckmark for 399.98 after rebate starting 11/21


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I know that you said reliable semi-auto, but Vance’s has the Heritage Rough Rider revolver for $69.99 after rebate. I have one, and it is reliable. It’s not fancy, but it’s a reliable trapping gun. I’m tempted to buy another one for $69.99.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Muddy said:


> I know that you said reliable semi-auto, but Vance’s has the Heritage Rough Rider revolver for $69.99 after rebate. I have one, and it is reliable. It’s not fancy, but it’s a reliable trapping gun. I’m tempted to buy another one for $69.99.





Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Saw Cabelas / Bass Pro will be selling Buckmark for 399.98 after rebate starting 11/21



These must be a factory type thing, The Fin has the same sales on ... the Browning there has an additional $50 rebate so $350 ... I was thinking the same thing Muddy, that's a great price for a reliable gun ...


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

I picked up a Walther P22. At first I was disappointed as I could not get through a magazine without a stoppage of some sort or another. After a google search went back to the range after cleaning it and took a box of mini-mags. It was one stoppage out one hundred rounds. I can live with that as the gun may still be breaking in. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Beretta Neo replaced the Mark II that I had stolen from me. Looks different but dependable and reasonable accurate.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

I've got a few Ruger MK's...couple II's, a III and a IV. Couple of High Standards in there too. 
Have had a handful of others of both, as well as Walther P22's, Buckmarks, SIG Mosquito, Umarex/Walther/Colt 1911, a Victory or 2 and an old Colt Challenger. I've only kept the ones I haven't had multiple issues with and I haven't owned a model 41 Smith or Colt Woodsman. 

I picked up a Taurus TX22 SCR (steel challenge ready) a couple of weeks ago. I've NEVER liked Taurus....but...it's fast handling and as accurate as anything I own. Only a couple hundred rounds through it so far, which means long term reliability/durability are yet to be determined. It's really easy to shoot really well though.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Howland,,,, Thanks for the review.
I had to search around,,,

Not SCR model;
Taurus TX22 22 Long Rifle 4.1in Green/Black Splatter Pistol - 16+1 Rounds - Green/Black | Sportsman's Warehouse (sportsmans.com) 

SCR ready;
Taurus TX22 Competition 22 Long Rifle 5.25in Black Anodized Pistol - 10+1 Rounds | Sportsman's Warehouse (sportsmans.com) 

Taurus TX22 Competition 22LR Black Optics Ready Rimfire Pistol | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore (sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com) 

Ruger Mark IV 22/45 Lite 22LR Rimfire Pistol with Threaded Barrel | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore (sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com)


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Interested in purchasing two Ruger target pistols. 
What are the current market prices for good used ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

Doboy said:


> Howland,,,, Thanks for the review.
> I had to search around


Not a problem. 

To update my previous post 
I have pistols to shoot in open or modified rimfire class. I have pistols to use in stock rimfire class. Just not pistols of identical controls and feel for both classes. 

So the idea behind the Taurus TX22 SCR is that it comes from the factory already "modified" with compensator, milled for optic and mounts included. Slap an optic on and go. 

Then...picked up a plain jane TX22 to shoot in the stock classes. So I'm covering both classes with guns that have exact same grip, controls, trigger feel, etc...

I'm into both for about $800, which is less than I have in either of the Ruger MK's. My kid and I put a total of 500 rounds through each gun Taurus this afternoon, finished off by a little competition between the 2 of us. Not a single malfunction. 

Can't post the video, but he used the SCR with optic on an 8" steel plate at 25 feet. I used the stock gun (no comp, no optic) on 6" at the same distance. He put all 16 rounds on target in a smidge over 6 seconds. I went a little faster but with 2 misses. Pretty decent for a 12 year old.


----------

